# Free Dog Nutrition Resource



## dmanduff (Jun 16, 2011)

This page has a lot of good dog nutrition info for anyone who wants it.. a couple interesting articles and some good recipes, if you're interested check it out.


----------



## kristieyocum85 (Apr 19, 2012)

You can say any fool thing to a dog, and the dog will give you this look that says, `My God, you're RIGHT! I NEVER would've thought of that!


----------



## fullcontactk (Jul 10, 2012)

Very interesting topic, thanks for posting.


----------

